# viewing photos in gallery



## bigweed (Dec 10, 2003)

When looking at the photo gallery I am unable to view all the photo. It shows there should be a photo there but no photo to see. I'm using internet explorer and think I have the newest version.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Is it consistently the same photos or at random?

Could you point out a couple examples?

Thanks.


----------



## bigweed (Dec 10, 2003)

Yes it seems to be the same pictures all the time and it seems to be in every bodys photos, some more than others.

Example:

In win4win's photos the first photo that showes up is"timmy just chillin..." then the next one is "ND sandhill crane".

or

any in Gullys sneak and the ones that you took out with the webfoot posse


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That's very strange.

Even if you hit the refresh button...it still doesn't load?

2 things I'm interested in:

1)What is your operating system? (XP, ME, 2000, 98, 95, etc)

2)What version of Internet Explorer? (go up to the top and click on "help"....than click on "About Internet Explorer". It should show the version.

Thanks


----------



## bigweed (Dec 10, 2003)

I am using xp home for my opperating system.

The vesion of internet explorer 6.0....

If ther is a newer version out ther would some one please let me know wher I can find it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm going to have to get back to you on that one. Considering this is the first instance, I'm assuming it's some sort of isolated issue with your browser.

What sucks is with the release of XP, the browser is now built into the operating system instead of stand-alone. That means you're unable to do a browser repair like earlier versions (which really sucks if you ask me).

Another browser option I highly recommend is Opera.

http://www.opera.com/

They have a free download available. I think it's better than Internet Explorer if you ask me, but again it's another option available. Normally I'd say Netscape but that browser's performance has taken a turn for the worse.


----------



## bigweed (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks for the help!

I'll try it out.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Chris,

I'm having the same problem as described above since I got a new computer with XP. I use Explorer and Norton Internet security. Missing photos are viewable on the office computer.

Any suggestions other than using a different browser?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Check this setting (it's a stretch but I'd like to see first).

In Internet Explorer, go to "Tools" than "internet options"...

From there click on "Delete Files" under Temporary Internet files than check the "settings" and make sure it's set to "Automatically".

Let me know if that has any affect.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Tried it--problem remains.


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

The photo album is made using Javascript. Internet Explorer doesn't use Javascript, it uses "Jscript"...which is close but not the same b/c of course Microsoft has to have control over their own languages. :eyeroll:

Before XP you could do what's called a browser repair, but now Microsoft dropped that so to fix your browser you have to use your recovery disk. Yup, here comes the guy with the flag. :bs: There he is...

I don't use Internet Explorer myself, I use Opera (http://www.opera.com). It's a free browser and is much better than IE IMO.

I am real close to releasing some major changes to the forum and photo album, I'm currently testing it on another forum. That should hopefully solve your problem.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I posted five photos to the Photo Album forum in .jpg format. At first, I couldn't view any of them. Then, I went back and could view 4 out of 5. I went back a few more times and still only 4 of 5. Something tells me that I have something set wrong on my computer/internet specifications but my computer IQ is pretty low so I can't figure it out on my own :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm sure it has something with the way your browser views javascript. I have 4 different browsers and can't replicate what you're saying...but I know you're not the only one.

I can't recall....do you know what verion of Internet Explorer you're running?


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Version 6.0


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Such a tricky bug to fix. The problem is, is that it's so sporadic with the few users who can't see them. Why would some be viewable while others are not? :huh:

I'll have to keep looking into it. I can only recommend the browser. If that fixes the problem, it's something glichy with your Internet Explorer. .


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Chris I am having similar probs. On a side note I bought a new Dell with XP and seem to be only having the prob with this puter (I think)


----------

